# This goes with the AI post..



## Miniequine (Jan 27, 2009)

I just did a photo shoot for a Equine Reproduction Clinic here in Virginia,

and thought you all might find some of the photos interesting.

The clinic is also a teaching clinic, the pictures are for the classes.

The vet is a natural teacher, and by the time we were done shooting pictures..

my helper and I had learned more stuff than I could possibly remember! LOL

I will try to caption each photo,,, as best as I can remember.

We started with the collection of semen and went all the way to the storing and shipping. I also photographed some procedures, including embryo collection. very cool!

So,, here are a few photos.

The artificial vagina, all ready for collecting







A photo of different types of artificial vagina (I think that is what he called them!)

Yep.. the black one in front is for ponies






bringing in this (STUNNING) black stallion (my helper and I just drooled over him!)






Collecting semen






mixing the semen (I have skipped lots of steps)






This thing counts the semen,,, if you do the math.. one ejaculate can service many mares!!






The semen swimming around on a slide.. (they were still swimming around a couple hours later!)






Some frozen semen, stored in these 'straws' He said they will last a LONG time if frozen






This is what the semen is shipped in






harvesting embryo (I think)






And these were aborted twins, at about 60 days and a filly at 156 days


----------



## Leeana (Jan 27, 2009)

That is SO neat, thank you for sharing



.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 27, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks for sharing very interesting.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. It doesn't look like much has changed since I took a course in Livestock Reproduction (the "Dirty Arm Course") in the 1960's. That was using cattle, of course, but the process and equipment were very similar. Was there a step where you put a microsope slide in your pocket (to keep it warm) and add a sample of the fresh semen to check for motility? The year I took the course at my college was the very first year that women were allowed to fully participate in the lab sessions.


----------

